

The scheduling feature missing from Gmail - jhk753
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/wetime-easy-scheduling-on/hpclecodnffdeablihmccodkmfcfmoma

======
cochet
Easy and good integration. Small and very efficient.

------
Alexforfilms
Great design. Keep it up guys.

------
bestel
Great app

------
nedsteeg
neat

